# Remington 887 Magnum or Benelli Super-Nova



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Let's hear it....Likes? Dislikes? Which one would you get?

I've got to get a good duck gun. I've always used the pump action so i don't plan on switching to anything else. These are the two guns i like the most, but can't quite make the decision....A little help please...


----------



## waterdogutah (Jan 20, 2010)

I've always preferred Remington for gunning ducks.


----------



## stevedunford (Dec 30, 2009)

If you haven't looked at the Browning pumps take a good look at them.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

I duck hunted with a Nova for years, never gave me any problems. It was a bit noisy though (forearm) oo and it has a good deal of recoil when shooting 3.5 waterfowl loads


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Go with the Nova.... way too many plastic parts in the 887.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

If you are looking for a SuperNova, I've got one that has had maybe one box of shells shot through it that I'm willing to sell. Bought it for my son and he doesn't like it.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

My buddy just bought a Remington 887 this year and loves it. I shot it some to check it out and actually shot it better than my own gun. I have a Nova in the gun case I just don't like it personally. But I've always like my Remingtons.
Joe


----------

